# Erklärung zu einem Tic Tac Toe Spiel



## xHarDRegs (8. Jun 2015)

Hallo Java Genies, :lol:

Könnte mir vllt. jemand eine Kurzerklärung zu diesem bisshen Quelltext aus der Model von einem Tic Tac Toe spiel erklären ?  
Ich verstehe schon dass die Methode checkBoard() überprüfen soll ob 3 mal X oder O in einer Reihe sind. Jedoch verstehe ich nicht was in den ganzen For-Schleifen passiert/ausgerechnet wird. :bahnhof: Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen. Bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus.
Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
xHarDRegs:rtfm:

Quelltext:

public boolean checkBoard() {
        int sumDiagonalLR = 0;
        int sumDiagonalRL = 0;
        int sumSpalten = 0;
        int sumReihen= 0;


        for (int i = 0; i <= 2; i++) {
            sumDiagonalLR += brett_;
        }
        for (int i = 0; i <= 2; i++) {
            sumDiagonalRL += brett[2 - i];
        }
        if (Math.abs(sumDiagonalLR) == 3 || Math.abs(sumDiagonalRL) == 3) {
            return true;
        }
        for (int i = 0; i <= 2; i++) {
            for (int j = 0; j <= 2; j++) {
                sumSpalten += brett[j];
                sumReihen += brett[j];


            }
            if (Math.abs(sumSpalten) == 3 || Math.abs(sumReihen) == 3) {
                return true;
            } else {
                sumSpalten = 0;
                sumReihen = 0;
            }
        }
        return false;
    }_


----------



## javampir (8. Jun 2015)

bitte schließen.

einen thread in mehreren foren posten ist schmarrn und bringt nix

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/168349-quelltext-tic-tac-toe-spiels-erklaeren.html


----------

